# Scheduled Meal Times Questions



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I have noticed since getting Salsi that Jackson is now getting a bit plump around the edges lol. I think the free feeding isn't going so well now with having two and he has been sneaking into Salsi's bowl.

I started today with their first meal being at 8am and Jackson ate most of his but Salsi didn't touch hers so I put the portions in a glass pyrex bowl in the refrigerator and at 4pm tried feeding again. This time Jackson and Salsi both didn't touch theirs. My questions are what is the best way of going about heating up their canned food portions once they have been in the refrigerator and also how long is canned food that is kept in the refrigerator good for? I am planning on feeding twice daily once at 8am and again at 4pm. I have the canned portion they didn't finish in the refrigerator so can I use that again for tomorrows 8am feeding or is it better to chunk it and start fresh with a new can?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I 'nuke' the dish in the am for about 20-30 minutes. I think 24hours unless covered in the can. Then I'd go a little longer.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Susan! Tried it today and everything went well and they both ate it all! I think there getting the hang of it already!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I 'nuke' the dish in the am for about 20-30 minutes. I think 24hours unless covered in the can. Then I'd go a little longer.


20-30 minutes?! o.o I'd imagine it would explode after all that time xP Especially if you're talking about microwaving x3


----------

